# porsche lights



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

working on a vintage afx porsche with lights. on the battery test the light goes on, but not the motor. first time working with lighted cars. is there an easy solution


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

could just be a bad motor

if you have a MM, you can ohm the more to make sure there are no opens or shorts


----------

